# Finally Managed To Get The Shot.



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

After hours of watching and missing the shots I finally capture it on video. My male anole "claiming" his territory.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous display from him, if i was a female anole id be turned on







seriously though very nice looking anole. thanks for sharing


----------

